# Full suspension MTB for majority road use?



## Mixman

Ok, pretty new to MTB's in general. Building my fitness up and up and doing lots of miles now.

Shortly I'm able to get a bike under the 'Cycle to work' scheme. I get about 50% off the price of a bike plus pay for it interest free over 18 months and directly out of my wage before tax so I am taxed slightly less too.

So firstly, do I get a really really good bike? I don't know, say £1500 bike, get it for £750. Or would I not see the benefit and just get a £600-£700 bike, pay about £300-£350 myself? 

Secondly, I really do like the idea of a full suspension bike, they look really nice. I have a hard tail Specialized at my house in Sheffield (I spend a lot of my time in Hull with my fiancé) so was thinking about the idea of a full suspension bike. Giving me the oppertunity to get the road miles in, weight off, fitness up then be able to have a spare set of wheels to take it off road to when I am feeling 'up to it'. Anyone use a full suspension bike on the road too?


----------



## kennym999

If its mainly for road use Id avoid full sus. You will not need it, notice the extra weight, and will make a big sacrifice on the rest of the components. If its mainly for road, woud you not consider a road bike or even a hybrid or cyclecross bike?


----------



## TheQuail

I wouldn't buy a full suspension bike for commuting. You could buy a road bike or a hybrid for the commute and use the hardtail you say you have for the off road stuff?

That's what I do anyway!

Don't know if you've been on this site, but you'll find all the info you need on there!

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/

EDIT: Beaten to it!


----------



## Mixman

I've thought of a hybrid but, in the future, I aim to go more and more off road.

It's one thing I am sure of. I do want a MTB.


----------



## Mixman

Gillen said:


> I wouldn't buy a full suspension bike for commuting. You could buy a road bike or a hybrid for the commute and use the hardtail you say you have for the off road stuff?
> 
> That's what I do anyway!
> 
> Don't know if you've been on this site, but you'll find all the info you need on there!
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/
> 
> EDIT: Beaten to it!


It's not commuting I do mate. I do a 28 mile road circuit at the moment to build up my fitness and lose the weight :thumb:


----------



## TheQuail

Mixman said:


> It's not commuting I do mate. I do a 28 mile road circuit at the moment to build up my fitness and lose the weight :thumb:


That'll teach me to read the OP properly!

For 30 mile route which is all tarmac, i'd certainly be going for a road bike!


----------



## kennym999

Id definetly go for a rigid as you will get a better spec and a decent fork with lockout that works. Personally if it were me doing a lot of road miles, id ship the specialized down from sheffield and get a good road bike. Our place is starting the cyclescheme in may. I was all set to get a Trek 69er hardtail. However there is no guarantee you will get to keep the bike after the 'hire' period which put me off (albeit its a small possibility). I ended up getting an 08-09 Gary Fisher Hifi pro 29er full sus that retailed at £2100 less than half price. The cyclescheme i good but sometimes there are better options, hence why I opted out in the end.


----------



## mini-eggs

I'd recommend getting a really sorted hard tail. If you ride mainly road then bouncing around on a heavier full sus bike isn't going to be ideal. 

If/when you do decide to take to the mountains and get rough, any decent hardtail with a good sus fork will be up to the job. ok you wont be as fast as a full sus, but you'll have just as much fun, and build up good riding skills and habits. 

If your heart is set on full sus, its best to spend out extra to get a decent spec, and lockouts would be essential on the suspension to help with the road cycling.

I ride an Orange Subzero, custom built it so that it is light enough to ride all day long, easy going on the road yet strong enough with all the braking/suspension capability i need for off road / light downhill.


----------



## gt5500

I guess the important thing to ask is why are you so set on a full sus bike? is it just for the looks? Like others have said a good hardtail with lockout front forks will be ok on road and good enough for most off road work, unless you want to get into serious off road stuff then I can't see any need for full sus.


----------



## Mike_182

Avoid any suspension at all for road use. Lockout forks negate this, as do lockout rears but you're spending a lot of money for that sort of feature on a shock that'll do anything when the going gets rough. Get two bikes, maybe? Road-wise if you're not into competing (or using it as a ***** extension) then a £200 Halfords special will keep you fit and on the road, and you can spend the rest on an off-road bike?


----------



## Mixman

I guess I just like the look of the full suspension bikes more. My home in Sheffield is bang next to the Wharncliffe woods and great for off roading. Maybe I should ship the Specialized over to Hull, use that as my road bike and get something different for home?

Or just get something similar to the Specialized for Hull too and a spare set of wheels with off road tyres to quickly swop over?


----------



## chrisibiza

There are a few all mountain bikes about which have short travel and lockout so that may give you the best of both worlds.

Check out the Ghost bikes and Lapierre zesty tho you would need to check the shocks on them to ensure they can be locked out.

Your 50% off plus tax free is not quite accurate.

It's total cost minus vat, then divided by 12 or 18 months and then this amount is deducted from your wages before tax and nat ins is applied to your pay.


----------



## Mixman

WHat are peoples thoughts on the GT Avalanche series? Is there much difference between the 3.0 and 1.0 apart from £250?


----------



## Mike_182

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/sirrus-2010-hybrid-bike-ec020018

and

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/kona/one20-2009-mountain-bike-ec017232

Or:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/fsr-xc-comp-2010-mountain-bike-ec020338


----------



## Mixman

Mike_182 said:


> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/kona/one20-2009-mountain-bike-ec017232


I like that :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

I ran out and bought a full sus bike last year to get back into it...

Fecking useless on the road!

:thumb:


----------



## Mike_182

Mixman said:


> I like that :thumb:


Average compared to the Specialized, but it's not a bad bike by any means!


----------



## Mixman

This is shouting 'Buy Me' at the moment!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-GT-AVALANC...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item27b0c3cec1


----------



## Mike_182

It's not bouncy?


----------



## Mixman

I'm still very undecided!


----------



## PaulGTI

If I had the budget, This would be my choice...

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_518245_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

I have one of tese and have been impressed (I think they even built it right!)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_518223_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

The nicer bits on the Fury are worth the extra if you can stretch to it.

(Awaits name snobs crying "Halfords!!! Halfords!!!)


----------



## Mike_182

The only Carrera bike I've seen that was any good was a £250 job that was worth about £200. The rest of them are rediculously overpriced compared to the sort of kit you can get on the internet. And woefully underspecced. Spend all their money on big shiny bouncy (not very well damped) suspension and nothing on running gear.


----------



## PaulGTI

Well, I did get my kraken when the sale was on for about £320. I dd research fo a while before and all the "named" bike were consderably lower spec.


----------

